# Buffet or Served Meal?



## Darlin65

As a wedding guest would you prefer a buffet dinner with multiple options where you could get as much as you want(or as little) or would you prefer just a really nice tasty meal that is served to you? Or maybe would you prefer just a bunch of different hors d'oeuvres and snacks through out the reception?


----------



## xpatchx

We're having a buffet because we can't justify the extra £5.00 a head minimum for a meal, for 70 people! As a guest I've always preferred buffet's cause you get more choice, and can eat what you want, but I love sit down meals too!


----------



## EmmyReece

We're having a buffet, we have some majorly picky eaters in our family (including the groom) so we thought it best to put on a really good buffet and let people pick what they want to eat :thumbup:


----------



## myasmumma

being a horrid picky eater..i find buffets less scary..my auntie got married last year and had a sit down and i was picking at everything and really was out of my comfort zone..alot of the family said they much preferred my buffet wedding than my aunties £40 a head sit down meal


----------



## Darlin65

myasmumma said:


> being a horrid picky eater..i find buffets less scary..my auntie got married last year and had a sit down and i was picking at everything and really was out of my comfort zone..alot of the family said they much preferred my buffet wedding than my aunties £40 a head sit down meal

Oh goodness that is expensive! I am a picky eater too and was sort of thinking well it is my day I should what I want:haha: Buuut I am a people pleaser and don't want everyone to be disappointed with the food.:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think you should go for what you want, people will be happy with a buffet as they can pick and choose :thumbup:

Btw, love your profile pic, that puppy is adorable :D


----------



## Darlin65

Thanks! that's my Harley!:cloud9: He's my baby. He is 7 months old and we have 2 others that are 3 and 4...and I want MORE!:haha:


----------



## EstelSeren

We were very lucky with food costs and managed to have both! We had a sit down meal for our 45 day guests after the ceremony and a buffet for about 100 people in the evening at the reception! The sit down meal was 3 courses and cost us £21 per person and the buffet we and family sorted out ourselves and I think ended up costing only £100-£200 in total! It entirely depends on what you can afford and what you want! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## myasmumma

Darlin65 said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> being a horrid picky eater..i find buffets less scary..my auntie got married last year and had a sit down and i was picking at everything and really was out of my comfort zone..alot of the family said they much preferred my buffet wedding than my aunties £40 a head sit down meal
> 
> Oh goodness that is expensive! I am a picky eater too and was sort of thinking well it is my day I should what I want:haha: Buuut I am a people pleaser and don't want everyone to be disappointed with the food.:winkwink:Click to expand...

yeh i know it was mental..one of those all inclusive things..the food wasnt even nice though the chicken was dry..vegetables were practically raw and it made my cousin sick :wacko: but for alot less cheaper people preferred the food at my wedding..


----------



## Darlin65

myasmumma said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> being a horrid picky eater..i find buffets less scary..my auntie got married last year and had a sit down and i was picking at everything and really was out of my comfort zone..alot of the family said they much preferred my buffet wedding than my aunties £40 a head sit down meal
> 
> Oh goodness that is expensive! I am a picky eater too and was sort of thinking well it is my day I should what I want:haha: Buuut I am a people pleaser and don't want everyone to be disappointed with the food.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i know it was mental..one of those all inclusive things..the food wasnt even nice though the chicken was dry..vegetables were practically raw and it made my cousin sick :wacko: but for alot less cheaper people preferred the food at my wedding..Click to expand...

DF and I wen't to a tasting at this one place and the food tasted like it had chemicals in it and we both got food poisoning:shock: Needless to say we won't be having our wedding there!


----------



## mama2b

For me it depends on what the meal was ! 

Ive been to weddings that have had really expensive 3 course meals and hardly anyone on the table has touched it and I have also been to a wedding with a hot buffet which was vile.

I think a buffet caters for more people as long as there is plenty of choice.


----------



## honeybee2

Its a tricky one! I love the variety of a buffet but I dont like to think everyone else has touched it before I go up iykwim? 
We're having a sit down meal only because I wanted everyone seated and chatting, plus it will be the last time my whole family is together like that so we went out on it- as consequence of the cost though we cant afford a night buffet.


----------



## Tiff

I'm the same as HB. :)

We're having a sit down/served meal as well. The buffets may be different over there, but here they are mainly super cheap and yucky. :sick: There was only one that was decent that I've heard of, and it was a friend of mine who paid nearly $50 a head for dinner!


----------



## honeybee2

plus the hot buffets in my venue are the same price as the sit down meal :shrug:


----------



## Darlin65

There is a big price difference but mainly because DF's Aunt used manage the catering company for the buffet. Our buffet would be more homestyle like fried chicken, beef anf gravy, hmemade chicken and noodles, mashed potatoes, corn, salad, pulled pork,green beans. If we did a sitdown it would be 2 choices either herb roasted chicken or steak with 1 starch and a vegetable, bread, and salad. The buffet is actually really delicious and always fresh and hot(we've had it at many weddings) but I do love me some steak, it's my favorite lol


----------



## honeybee2

1 starch?


----------



## Darlin65

potatoes, noodles, mac n cheese, a food that contains starch


----------



## honeybee2

mac n cheese? Is that macaroni cheese?

I want to go to america just to try this stuff! I think corn to us is sweet corn but not sure?


----------



## Darlin65

Yepp macaroni and cheese. If you ever get the chance eat the homemade not the nasty box stuff. Yepp same thing we just have different types of corn sweet being the most popular probably we just don't really state the difference it's all the same here except creamed corn that stuff is gross:haha:


----------



## honeybee2

eww whats creamed corn??


----------



## Darlin65

It's a side dish just like regular corn but it's creamy and soupy and just nasty mush.
https://marisaskitchen.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/raw-creamed-corn.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

haha! looks like vomit!


----------



## michyk84

we have a sit down then also buffet in the evening. both are good & as a guest i dont think i would mind either way


----------



## Darlin65

michyk84 said:


> we have a sit down then also buffet in the evening. both are good & as a guest i dont think i would mind either way

Oh geeze! I don't even want to pay to feed these crazy people once! I can't imagine feeding them 2 meals:dohh: haha but DF says it's the "polite" thing to do:haha:


----------



## Darlin65

honeybee2 said:


> haha! looks like vomit!

Tastes like it too!:sick:


----------



## Mynx

We're having a sit down meal after our ceremony and a buffet for the evening. Our meal has worked out (when not part of our venue package deal) to be £25 per head and the buffet is £12 per head. The reason we're doing a sit down meal is because there's alot of people travelling from all over the country and we felt we couldnt let them come to our wedding and pay for their hotel rooms and not feed them a meal :haha: 

And if I were a guest at a wedding, then I wouldnt mind either way, meal or buffet, tis all food to me :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I happen to love creamed corn I'll have you know. :sulk: :haha:

Bry - When funds settle down for me I can send you a box of Kraft Dinner. Its the cheapie version of Mac n' Cheese. Or try making it yourself! There's tons of easy recipes online. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mynx

I love macaroni cheese :cloud9: I cheat with mine tho.. 1 packet of cheese sauce mix (mixed up to a sauce) and some cooked macaroni, mixed up together, put in an oven proof dish, sprinkle loads of grated cheese on top and bung in the oven till the cheese is golden ... nom nom!! I often add cauliflower too, very tasty!


----------



## Darlin65

Mynx said:


> I love macaroni cheese :cloud9: I cheat with mine tho.. 1 packet of cheese sauce mix (mixed up to a sauce) and some cooked macaroni, mixed up together, put in an oven proof dish, sprinkle loads of grated cheese on top and bung in the oven till the cheese is golden ... nom nom!! I often add cauliflower too, very tasty!

Oooh...That sounds tasty! I love mac n cheese so I am going to have to try it!:munch:


----------



## Jemma_x

for me as a guest a buffet, im so picky with food and with a buffet i can just choose what i want and know ill like it


----------



## honeybee2

Tiff, sorry hun, its ok you can eat creamed corn, I wont love you any less :hugs: and yes please do send me some!

Personally, I ADORE ADORE ADORE cauliflower cheese! 

I love any vegetable covered in cheese haha!


----------



## Tiff

:kiss:


----------



## Darlin65

Tiff, we're cool as long as you don't breathe on me after you eat it:haha:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Fair enough! :haha:

I'm like that with seafood. :sick: Gah, the smell of it makes me want to throw up!


----------



## Darlin65

Depends on what kind I HATE onion breath!:sick: growing up my dad knew it too and he loved onions so after eating some he'd come over and blow the smell in my face:haha:


----------



## Tiff

Ewwwwwwwww! :sick: I love onions but P doesn't. I'd never blow in his face though, :rofl:

Ever had garlic scapes? Its like a cross between an asparagus and garlic. It is SO good but my heavens everyone has to eat it or they'll be sorry!!! :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

I love garlic but hate asparagus lol maybe I would like the mixture though:shrug:


----------



## Tiff

They're neat! Just had them over the weekend, its the top part of the garlic plant. 


...this thread is making me hungy...

And its only 11am!!! :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

I know! lol I get on here and it's only lunch time but I find myself wanting savory hearty dinner foods:haha:


----------



## Tiff

Oooooh my goodness tell me about it! When I was pregnant with Claire I'd post in the December Mums thread, and I'd be just waking up and they'd all be talking about what's for dinner! :wacko: 

I gained 49lbs! :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

lol DF is away this weekend and there is no sense in me cooking just for me so this is torture right now:haha: Maybe I will just make a box of Macaroni and Cheese:rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I did after reading about it the other day. :blush:


----------



## Darlin65

DF hates boxed mac n cheese. He will only eat it if I make it from scratch with real cheese but I don't mind it:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

I love seafood, onions, garlic & asparagus! Cant think of a food I dont like??


----------



## honeybee2

...I wouldnt eat snails.


----------



## NuKe

as a guest i prefer buffet, but we opted to have a sit-down meal!


----------

